# terminus-font-4.48 not working...



## moskito (Sep 2, 2019)

After updating packages, which included the new x11-fonts/terminus-font, the font is no longer recognized in X11 (at least not in urxvt and i3).
I presume something is wrong with this new version... Has anyone suggestions on a fix?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2019)

Did you add the FontPath? Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.


----------



## moskito (Sep 2, 2019)

Yes, it includes


> /usr/local/share/fonts/TerminusTTF/,
> /usr/local/share/fonts/terminus-font/,



It was working before the update and I didn't change any configuration.
Did a reboot and then it was no longer working.
Other fonts are working (Inconsolata, FiraCode, etc), but are TTF and aliased.

Is it possible to downgrade terminus using `pkg`? I no longer have the older version in the pkg cache.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2019)

The /usr/local/share/fonts/TerminusTTF/ is wrong, better remove it. 

Font works fine for me:

```
dice@williscorto:~ % pkg version -vx terminus
terminus-font-4.48                 =   up-to-date with remote
```

Open an xterm (or some other terminal that doesn't use Terminus) and run `urxvt`. Does it show any error messages?


----------



## spectrum48 (Sep 2, 2019)

I use the non-TTF version fonts/terminus-font and after recent upgrade I had to change its name in my configuration files and X resources from  'Terminus' to 'xos4 Terminus'  (E.g: 'Terminus 12' became 'xos4 Terminus 12').

Yes, it's just a quick hack probably.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2019)

Some time ago I had some issues too, had to set the font encoding specifically to iso8859-15 or it would fail to load the right font.

I have these in my ~/.Xresources:

```
urxvt*font:        -xos4-terminus-medium-*-*-*-20-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-15
urxvt*boldFont:    -xos4-terminus-bold-*-*-*-20-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-15
```


----------



## spectrum48 (Sep 2, 2019)

In my ~/.Xresources I used:


```
URxvt.font: xft:Terminus:size=12:style=regular
```

After upgrading fonts/terminus-font I had to replace it with:


```
URxvt.font: xft:xos4\ Terminus:size=12:style=regular
```


----------



## moskito (Sep 2, 2019)

Correct, terminus is now called "xos4 Terminus".
Updated .Xresources and it's now working. Thanks!

This is something that could have been warned in the install messages.


```
urxvt*font:              xft:xos4 Terminus:pixelsize=14:antialias=false:hinting=false
urxvt*boldFont:          xft:xos4 Terminus:pixelsize=14:antialias=false:bold:hinting=false
urxvt*italicFont:        xft:xos4 Terminus:pixelsize=14:antialias=false:italic:hinting=false
urxvt*bolditalicFont:    xft:xos4 Terminus:pixelsize=14:antialias=false:bold:italic:hinting=false
```


----------



## scottro (Sep 2, 2019)

AHA!  Thanks to the three of you, I figured it was something weird with my install and was just using Dejavu. (Though I felt I'd seen it before). <rimshot>

As for documentation, FreeBSD docs have really fallen behind with 3rd party stuff, and even /usr/src/UPDATING isn't as good as it used to be.  A note to the maintainer might help. As far as I can tell this only began with FreeBSD-12.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 2, 2019)

SirDice said:


> The /usr/local/share/fonts/TerminusTTF/ is wrong, better remove it.



That's what I have:





```
$ pkg version -vx terminus
terminus-font-4.47_1               <   needs updating (index has 4.48)
terminus-ttf-4.47.0_1              =   up-to-date with index
```


An update of www/firefox a couple months ago hosed my font path somehow and I got an error upon running urxvt. I had to install Terminus to get it working again.


----------

